# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  COPD(Longemfyseem en chronische Bronchitis) - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Longemfyseem*


*Wat is Longemfyseem?*

Longemfyseem is een chronische ziekte, waarbij steeds meer longblaasjes verloren gaan. 
Het is een vorm van *COPD*. 
De ernst van de ziekte hangt samen met het aantal aangedane longblaasjes. 
Bij ernstige vormen komen de longblaasjes met elkaar in verbinding te staan en ontstaan er grote, met lucht gevulde blazen (bullae). Die kunnen het ernaast gelegen gezonde longweefsel samendrukken. 

Mensen met longemfyseem raken snel vermoeid en kort van adem en lopen het risico aan de aandoening te overlijden. 


*Risicofactoren*

-De belangrijkste risicofactor is roken. Bepaalde bestanddelen van sigarettenrook beschadigen het longweefsel en trekken ontstekingscellen aan die de longen verder aantasten. 

Andere risicofactoren zijn: 
-chronische bronchitis (de longblaasjes raken verzwakt door de chronische ontsteking); 
-mensen die langdurig in een stoffige omgeving hebben gewerkt zoals mijnwerkers; 
-een aangeboren zwakte van de longblaasjes; 
-een gezwel in de longen (zie bij longkanker); 
-ouderdom (waarbij slijtage van het longweefsel optreedt).

Tien tot twintig procent van alle rokers krijgt longemfyseem. In een gezond lichaam wekt elke wond een genezingsreactie op, zodat het oorspronkelijke weefsel weer hersteld wordt. Bij rokers die emfyseem ontwikkelen werkt dit mechanisme niet goed, althans niet in de longen. Longweefsel herstelt niet en gaat verloren. 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt,arts
(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Behandeling van Longemfyseem*

De behandeling van longemfyseem richt zich uitsluitend op de verschijnselen van de ziekte. 
-Zoals andere COPD-patiënten gebruiken mensen met longemfyseem meestal diverse "inhalers" om de kortademigheid te verminderen. 
-Acute infecties worden bestreden met antibiotica. 
-Het geven van zuurstof is soms ook nodig om de zuurstofopname te verbeteren. 

Lees meer op www.luchtpunt.nl

(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Longemfyseem*

Longemfyseem is een ziekte die onder COPD valt, de afkorting staat voor chronic obstructive pulmonary diseases. 

*COPD kan onderverdeeld worden in longenfyseem en chronische bronchitis. De meeste patiënten met COPD hebben kenmerken van beide aandoeningen waarbij een van de twee overheerst.*


*Longen*
Bij longemfyseem zijn de longen verder uitgerekt dan normaal en de longblaasjes en fijne tussenschotjes daartussen deels verloren gaan. Het gaswisselingsoppervlak is dus verminderd en het capillaire vaatbed is verkleind. 
Doordat de longen uitgerekt zijn is de luchtinhoud van de longen vergroot en de elasticiteit van de longen verminderd. Patiënten zijn snel kortademig en krijgen een grote tonvormige borstkas die permanent in inademingstand staat. In de eindstadia van de ziekte zijn patiënten permanent benauwd, ook in rust.

De long bevat normaal gesproken ongeveer driehonderd miljoen longblaasjes waarin zuurstof door het bloed wordt opgenomen. De longblaasjes zitten in trosjes bij elkaar. Bij longemfyseem worden de longblaasjes groter. Uiteindelijk verdwijnen de wanden tussen de longblaasjes. Hierdoor wordt het contactoppervlak van de capillaire vaten en de ingeademde lucht minder. Het gevolg hiervan is dat de zuurstofopname in het bloed verminderd.


*Hoesten en kortademigheid*
Mensen met longemfyseem hoesten veel. Het begint met een zogeheten rokershoestje. Daarbij wordt ook wel slijm opgehoest. Sommigen hebben ook last van kortademigheid of een piepende ademhaling bij inspanning. In het begin zijn de klachten van kortademigheid er alleen bij zware lichamelijke inspanning. Na verloop van tijd ontstaan ze geleidelijk ook bij lichtere inspanning en soms zelfs in rust. 
Mensen met ernstiger longemfyseem worden vaker en heviger kortademig en vermoeid. 
Bij ernstig longemfyseem moet het hart flink werken om het lichaam van zuurstof te voorzien. Soms wordt dat te zwaar voor het hart. Dan kan iemand vocht achter de longen krijgen en in de onderbenen. Dit leidt tot meer kortademigheid en ’s nachts vaker plassen.


*Er zijn vijf complicaties van longemfyseem die vrij constant en in een relatief hoge frequentie voorkomen.*
*Ventilatoire insuffientie: deze toestand gaat gepaard met achterblijven van koolzuur. 
*Cor pulmonale: waarbij de rechterhelft van het hart zowel door zuurstofgebrek als door hypertensie in de kleine circulatie niet meer zijn taak als pomp volledig kan uitvoeren; deze toestand wordt gekenmerkt door cyanose, verhoogde veneuze druk en stuwing in de lever. 
*Maagzweren: circa 25 procent van de patiënten met longemfyseem krijgt zweren in de maag of het duodenum; een goede verklaring hiervoor ontbreekt nog. 
*[U]Bronchuscarcinoom[/B]: patiënten met longemfyseem hebben een grotere kans op bronchuscarcinoom dan andere groepen. 
*Thronische luchtweginfectie: meestal worden Haemophilus influenzae, pneumokokken en ltaphylococcus aureus gekweekt uit het sputum van emfyseempatiënten; ook virusinfecties zijn van betekenis. 


*Oorzaken van longemfyseem*
Er kunnen verschillende oorzaken zijn van longemfyseem, deze oorzaken kunnen aangeboren of verworven zijn. 
*Alfa-antitrypsine deficientie (alfa-1) is een aangeboren ziekte1. Mensen met alfa-1 hebben vanaf de geboorte een tekort aan het eiwit alfa1-antitrypsine dat nodig is voor de bescherming van de longen. 
Alfa-1 is de oorzaak van erfelijk longemfyseem. Bij deze ziekte beginnen de symptomen meestal voor het 45ste jaar, soms zelfs al bij 30.
*Roken is de belangrijkste oorzaak van longemfyseem. Astma kan tot longemfyseem leiden als de astma niet juist behandeld wordt.


*Het vóórkomen van longemfyseem*
2% van de Nederlandse bevolking heeft longemfyseem1. De ziekte komt vooral voor bij ouderen, 17% van de mensen boven de 80 heeft longemfyseem. De ziekte komt meer voor bij mannen als bij vrouwen en bij ongeschoolde arbeiders komt longemfyseem 14 keer vaker voor als bij de hoger opgeleide beroepsbevolking. Volgens schattingen hebben in Nederland tussen de 5000 en 10,000 mensen apfa-11. Onbekend is hoeveel van deze mensen in Nederland uiteindelijk longemfyseem krijgen. In Amerika is dit ongeveer een kwart van de mensen met alfa-1.


*Diagnose van longemfyseem*
Om vast te stellen of er bij een patiënt sprake is van longemfyseem worden een aantal testen uitgevoerd.

*Spirometrie: Een spirometrie is een eenvoudige test die de longfunctie meet.
De belangrijkste en meest gebruikte spirometrietest is de geForceerde Vitale Capaciteit (FVC Forced Vital Capacity). De patient ademt volledig (maximaal) in en blaast zo snel hij kan al de lucht uit de longen in de spirometer. Belangrijke parameters die verkregen worden bij een spirometrietest zijn onder meer de één secondewaarde (FEV1), de geForceerde Vitale Capaciteit (FVC), het gemiddelde debiet tussen 25 en 75% van de FVC (FEF 25-75%) en de Tiffeneau index (FEV1%). Bovendien omvat het soms de metingen van de "maximum voluntary ventilation" (MVV). Ook wordt een reversibiliteitstest uitgevoerd, er wordt een sirometrie test gedaan, ervolgens wordt er een bronchodilator geïnhaleerd en de tets wordt na 15 minuten herhaald.

*Steroid-test met prednis(ol)on gedurende een periode van 14 dagen om de maximaal haalbare FEV1 vast te stellen. Na de steroïd-test volgt weer meting van de FEV1 en (F)VC en bij een nog aanwezige bronchusobstructie nogmaals een reversibiliteitstest. De dan gemeten FEV1dient als uitgangswaarde voor het verdere beloop. Op basis van anamnestische gegevens en aanvullend (spirometrisch) onderzoek, kan longemfyseem onderscheidden worden in vier ernstcategorieën: At Risk, licht , matig en ernstig5.


*Therapie bij longemfyseem*
Longemfyseem is niet te genezen, het aangetaste longweefsel kan niet meer in normale staat terugkeren. Wel kan voorkomen worden dat de ziekte steeds ernstiger wordt. 
Het belangrijkste hierbij is stoppen met roken. 
Ook kan regelmatige lichte lichamelijke inspanning de klachten verminderen. 
De behandeling die toegepast wordt is luchtwegverwijders, antibiotica bij infecties, onderdrukking van de ontstekingsreactie van de luchtwegen en uiteindelijk permanente zuurstoftoediening.


*Preventie*
Niet roken is een van de belangrijkste dingen als het gaat om het voorkomen van longemfyseem. Ook moeten werknemers doe worden blootgesteld aan gas, damp, nevel, stof en rook door de werkgever beschermd worden, de werkgever moet er voor zorgen dat de blootstelling aan de stoffen zoveel mogelijk beperkt wordt.

(bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*COPD, een ongeneeslijke longziekte* 

COPD (chronische bronchitis en longemfyseem) is een ongeneeslijke longziekte. Bij deze ziekte zijn de luchtwegen vernauwd en de longblaasjes kapot. 

COPD is de verzamelnaam voor chronische bronchitis en longemfyseem.

Mensen met COPD komen adem tekort als ze bijvoorbeeld de trap oplopen. Die benauwdheid wordt door de jaren heen steeds erger.

Roken is de belangrijkste oorzaak van COPD, maar niet de enige. Ook mensen die nooit gerookt hebben kunnen COPD krijgen door bv. meeroken, een erfelijke aandoening of fijn stof op het werk. In 9 op de 10 gevallen ontstaat COPD door jarenlang te roken.

Hoewel COPD niet te genezen is, zijn de klachten met een goede behandeling te verlichten. Als u COPD hebt, kunnen medicijnen er voor zorgen dat u minder hoest en minder kortademig wordt, dat uw luchtwegen beter in conditie zijn en beschermd worden tegen prikkels. Mensen met COPD gebruiken voornamelijk medicijnen die ze moeten inhaleren, dus inademen.
Of u extra zuurstof nodig hebt, hangt af van de ernst van het zuurstoftekort in uw bloed. 
Klachten die mogelijk op een zuurstoftekort wijzen zijn; 
-kortademigheid, 
-benauwdheid, 
-onrust, 
-moeite om in slaap te komen, 
-hartkloppingen, 
-verwardheid en 
-sufheid.

*Prikkels vermijden*
*Bepaalde prikkels zoals tabaksrook, bak- en braadluchtjes, parfum, chemische stoffen, schoonmaakproducten, inkt, uitlaatgassen... kunnen de klachten verergeren. 

*Ook weersomstandigheden, zoals mist, regen, vochtig weer, sterke temperatuurswisselingen of koude lucht, kunnen een negatieve invloed hebben. U kunt het beste samen met uw arts kijken welke prikkels u moet vermijden. Wanneer koude een rol speelt, kunt u 's winters voor het naar bed gaan de slaapkamer en het bed verwarmen. Ook kunt u mensen in uw omgeving vragen om niet in uw bijzijn te roken of parfum te dragen.

*Stoppen met roken*
Stoppen met roken, voorkomt dat uw longen nog meer schade oplopen en dat klachten verergeren.

*Luchtvervuiling*
Op dagen met luchtvervuiling of door verblijf op plekken zoals langs drukke wegen kunnen uw luchtwegklachten verergeren. U kunt merken dat u meer medicijnen moet gebruiken en het is mogelijk dat u in het ergste geval misschien wordt opgenomen in het ziekenhuis.
 Vermijd bij ernstige smog (zware) lichamelijke inspanning. Bij zomersmog geldt dit vooral in de middag en vroege avond.
 Sport vooral bij (ernstige) smog liever niet bij drukke verkeerswegen, met name tijdens spitsuren. 
 Het is belangrijk om, ook bij luchtvervuiling, te blijven ventileren en regelmatig te luchten. Lucht bij voorkeur buiten de spitsuren en niet aan de kant van uw woning die aan een drukke weg ligt.
 Laat de auto zo veel mogelijk staan, want in de auto is de lucht vaak nog vuiler dan buiten. 
 Controleer dagelijks de luchtkwaliteit in uw omgeving en plan uw activiteiten verstandig. 
 Merkt u dat u bij ernstige smog meer gezondheidsklachten heeft, bespreek dan uw medicijngebruik met uw arts. 
 Als u wilt verhuizen naar een plaats met zo weinig mogelijk luchtvervuiling, kies dan een plaats die zo ver mogelijk, en minimaal 300 meter verwijderd is van drukke verkeerswegen en verkeersknooppunten. Niet te dicht bij industrieën, dierenfokkerijen of bedrijven die veel stof, vuil of schadelijke gassen produceren. De lucht is meestal schoner in plaatsen vlak aan zee. Ook in het Middellandse-Zeegebied, behalve dichtbij grote steden, is de lucht meestal schoner.

*Bewegen*
Door lichaamsbeweging verbetert uw uithoudingsvermogen, worden u ademhalingsspieren sterker en wordt u minder benauwd. Door conditieverbetering raakt u minder snel vermoeid. Ook herstelt u meestal sneller na een verkoudheid of griep. Meer bewegen maakt minder ziek.

*Pas op voor griep*
Verkoudheid en griep (luchtweginfecties) kunnen de klachten van mensen met COPD verergeren. Griep geeft zelfs grote kans op complicaties, zoals longontsteking. 
Elke longontsteking is een aanslag op de longen, daarom is het belangrijk luchtweginfecties te voorkomen. 
Een jaarlijkse griepprik is daarom noodzakelijk voor mensen met COPD. 

Het lukt niet altijd om luchtweginfecties te voorkomen. Hou daarom de signalen van een infectie goed in de gaten, zoals:
 meer vermoeidheid
 meer kortademigheid
 temperatuursverhoging
 minder eetlust
 verandering van de kleur of taaiheid van opgehoest slijm. 
Wanneer u deze signalen opmerkt, moet u er zo snel mogelijk iets aan doen, om de schade voor uw luchtwegen te beperken. Neem contact op met de huisarts om te bespreken of u extra medicijnen nodig heeft. Neem daarnaast meer rust en verlaag uw tempo. Hoest het slijm goed op en blijf goed eten en drinken. Vloeibaar voedsel, zoals yoghurt of vla, eet soms gemakkelijker.

(gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*CHRONISCHE BRONCHITIS*

*Inleiding*

Een chronische bronchitis is een ontsteking van het slijmvlies van de bronchi, de twee luchtwegbuizen die naar de longen leiden. 
Bij een chronische bronchitis is er sprake van periodes waarin patiënten ernstig moeten hoesten en daarbij veel slijm (sputum) ophoesten. Ook kunnen de luchtwegen verstopt raken. Vaak zijn de grotere luchtwegen hierdoor voor een deel beschadigd.


*Oorzaken*

Chronische bronchitis kan veel oorzaken hebben, maar roken is wel de belangrijkste. Doordat de wanden van de luchtwegen (de bronchi en bronchiolen) als gevolg van roken ontstoken raken, zet de slijmvlieslaag op. De luchtwegen worden daardoor nauwer en er stroomt minder lucht naar de longen. Bovendien ontwikkelen zich meer slijmafscheidende cellen in het slijmvlies en komt er dus meer slijm in de bronchi terecht. Ook door vervuilende stoffen en stofdeeltjes kan iemand bronchitis krijgen. Mensen in steden hebben vaker chronische bronchitis.


*Verschijnselen*

De belangrijkste verschijnselen bij normale chronische bronchitis zijn;
*ernstige hoest, 
*ophoesten van slijm (sputum), 
*kortademigheid en 
*een fluitende ademhaling. 

Bij mistig of koud weer en bij een plotselinge toename van de luchtvervuiling is bronchitis vaak erger. In een later stadium van de ziekte kan iemand zelfs bij lichte dagelijkse bezigheden buiten adem raken. 

De ziekte wordt vaak verergerd door luchtweginfecties en kan dan zo ernstig zijndat iemand niet kan werken of in het ziekenhuis moet worden opgenomen.


*Diagnose*

Informatie over hoe lang iemand gerookt heeft en over blootstelling aan stoffen in iemands omgeving of op iemands werk en een onderzoek naar het medisch verleden zijn belangrijke factoren bij het stellen van de diagnose chronische bronchitis. 

Daarnaast zijn soms enkele aanvullende medische onderzoeken nodig. De gevolgen van chronische bronchitis kunnen worden vastgesteld door;
*longfunctietests, 
*röntgenfoto’s van de borstkas, 
*bepaalde bloedonderzoeken en 
*het meten van bloedgassen. 
Soms wordt met behulp van een elektrocardiogram en een echocardiogram de hartfunctie gecontroleerd. Bij een acute infectie moet soms het opgehoeste slijm (sputum) microbiologisch worden onderzocht.


*Behandeling*

Mensen die lijden aan chronische (langdurige) obstructieve longziekten (COPD) wordt geadviseerd, zich ieder jaar te laten vaccineren tegen het griepvirus (influenza). 
Mensen die door de chronsiche bronchitis ook sterk afvallen moeten soms voedingssupplementen nemen, zodat abnormaal gewichtsverlies en verlies van spierweefsel worden voorkomen.


*Verwachtingen*

Mensen die lijden aan de verschijnselen van chronische bronchitis herstellen meestal wanneer ze stoppen met roken. 


*Complicaties*

Wanneer een chronische bronchitis doorzet, komen er vaker longinfecties voor. Als dit gebeurt, kan het weefsel beschadigd raken. Wanneer de aandoening langer duurt, kan iemand ernstige ademhalingsproblemen krijgen. Ook het hart kan aangetast raken. Bij die aandoening, die corpulmonale genoemd wordt, zet het hart op en kunnen er hartklachten optreden

(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## geert

Hallo Agnes574,

Bedankt voor de artikels over copd, ik neem aan dat ik niet de enige ben en toch staat er op de diverse site's weinig over dit onderwerp en al zeker niets van mensen en hun ervaringen.

Bedankt en groetjes Geert

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo geert,

Fijn dat je wat hebt aan de informatie die Agnes heeft geplaatst  :Smile: 
Ik heb even voor je gezocht naar ervaringen dus hier wat links;
* http://www.copdtest.nl/patienten_ervaringen.aspx Niet echt uitgebreid helaas...
* http://www.astma-copd.nl/lotgenoten/...40&whichpage=1 Een forum over Astma/COPD
* http://www.cesar-therapie.nl/pub/copd.shtml Gezien vanuit een behandelaar.
* http://www.mijnmedicijn.nl/astma-copd-overig.aspx Ervaringen met medicijnen voorgeschreven bij Astma/COPD
* http://www.longforum.nl/index.php Forum over alles met betrekking tot de longen, Astma, COPD
Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan  :Smile: 
Wat krijg je zelf voor medicatie of behandeling en wat zijn jou klachten?
Heel veel sterkte!

Kieve groet, Luuss

----------


## geert

Hallo Luuss,

Bedankt voor de links die je gestuurd hebt.
Ik gebruik op dit moment 1 x daags Spiriva 18 en 2 x daags seretide 500.
Klachten heb ik zat met name geen conditie, moeilijk aan lucht kunnen komen bij inspanning, luchtjes en dergelijke moeilijk te verdragen enz.
Moet 17 mrt terug naar longarts omdat hij denkt dat ik ook astma heb, en zal dan waarschijnlijk de medicatie aanpassen. Dus afwachten maar en ondertussen gewoon doorgaan. :Smile: 

Groetjes,

Geert

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Geert,

Graag gedaan hoor!
Is toch altijd fijn om naast uitleg over een ziekte of aandoening ook iets over ervaringen te lezen  :Wink: 
Ja ik las hierboven de complicaties die mogelijk zijn dus ik hoopte al dat je daar geen last van had! Is al vervelend genoeg dat je weinig conditie hebt, komt natuurlijk omdat je weinig lucht binnen krijgt. Ah dat met die luchtjes heb ik ook hoor, soms ruik ik al parfum voordat ik de bijbehorende persoon zie, vind dat maar niks "rolleyes" Wordt je zeker ook misselijk in de bus of niet met al die verschillende luchtjes...
Hopelijk krijg je 17 mrt meer duidelijkheid en gaat het daarna wat beter!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## christel1

Ik gebruik duovent inhaler en ook spiriva en bij een astma-opstoot en ik voel echt dat ik in ademnood ga komen of kom/ben dan heb ik altijd medrol bij de hand (cortisone) want het is verschrikkelijk akelig als je zo naar lucht ligt te snakken. 1 keer heb ik de HA eens 's nachts uit zijn bed moeten bellen voor een inspuiting met solu-medrol, toen had ik zelf al 64 mg medrol geslikt en de aanval ging niet over en dan helpt alleen nog een injectie en dan is de dokter ook bij mij gebleven tot de aanval over ging en ik was er hem heel dankbaar voor. 
Mijn zoon heeft 1 tablet cortisone in zijn portefeuille steken omdat hij een erge allergie heeft aan dazen, een insect dat je veel vindt bij water (beken-rivieren) want moest hij zo'n steek in zijn hals krijgen dan is hij gelijk aan het stikken. Hij is deze zomer ook eens naar spoed moeten gaan voor een inspuiting, had een dazebeet op zijn been gekregen en dat stond na een half uur al keigezwollen, van aan zijn enkel tot zijn knie was zijn been 2 keer zo dik, rood en opgezwollen en mijn broer heeft dit ook altijd bij de hand want die is allergisch aan bijen en wespen....

----------


## sietske763

roken is natuurlijk super slecht bij long aandoeningen,
christel ik heb al bij eerdere posts van jou begrepen dat je rookt....ik ook, redelijk veel, ook met een lichte long afwijking
maar heb nu wat ontdekt>bij sigarenzaak kan je plastic filters kopen en die houden voor ruim 70% de nicotine en teer tegen.
ik merkte na 2 weken verbetering van mn longen en conditie,
vriendin is ook met die filters gaan roken en zei precies hetzelfde terwijl ze dat niet van mij wist

----------


## christel1

Ik heb die plastic filters ook al eens gebruikt maar die zijn hier in belgië redelijk prijzig... wat kosten die bij jullie eigenlijk ?

----------


## sietske763

hier zijn ze 2,95 euro voor 30 stuks
en je kan ongeveer 5 shaggies/sigaretten per filter roken, bij light sigaretten kan je er wel 10 roken

----------


## christel1

amai dan moet ik dringend naar NL komen, ik dacht hier iets van een 15 euro voor dezelfde hoeveelheid, 't is toch dat ding dat je erop plaatst in plastiek en dat geel verkleurt dan door de teer en de nicotine he ?

----------


## geert

Christel en Sietske,

Niet gaan zoeken om slechte gewoontes in stand te houden, jullie hebben een serieus probleem met de gezondheid een daarom kun je het niet waarmaken om te roken.
Ik ben zelf sinds een half jaar van het roken af en ben blij dat ik niet meer hoef, geloof me het is de eerste 3 weken moelijk (lichamelijke verslaving) en daarna zit het tussen de oren (gewoonte). Probeer de knop om te zetten, mij is het ook gelukt en ik rookte 2 pakjes per dag. Succes !!!!!

----------


## christel1

Geert, 
Natuurlijk keur ik roken niet goed, maar momenteel zit ik in een serieuse familiale crisis... lees andere posts van mij en als het de nicotine en de teer al wat kan tegenhouden is het al een goed ding, en als ik de nicotine kan verminderen is het daarna misschien al makkelijker om te stoppen....

----------


## geert

Hallo Christel1,
Ik heb e.e.a. gelezen en begrijp je wel.
ik stuur je nog een pb.

----------


## hendrina

Zelf ben ik ook ernstig COPD patient (gold 4).
Gebruik veel medicatie en vernevel combi vent.
Zit ook aan de zuurstof.
Doe 2x een uur per week therapie en doe nog heel veel. Ga overal met mijn rollator en de zuurstof zoveel mogelijk lopend naar toe. Mijn conditie is gelukkig heel goed.
Krijg in dec. in Groningen een experimentele behandeling ( ventielen). Die zullen me meer lucht moeten geven.
Houd jullie wel op de hoogte.

----------


## maidennessie

Hoi,
ik ben hier nieuw op de forum en heb momenteel tijd zat, ben al enkele maanden in ziekteverlof door een pijnlijke schouder (word volgende week geopereerd, resectie van het AC-gewricht) en ben trouwens al 13 dagen gestopt met roken. ik rookte vroeger zo'n 35 sigaretten per dag, maar enkele weken geleden had ik weer last door een bronchitis (ook die zijn chronisch bij mij) en van pure schrik dat mijn operatie zou uitgesteld moeten worden ben ik van de ene dag op de andere gestopt met roken. Het is kl***moeilijk maar het is de eerste keer dat mijn bronchit na twee weken genezen is. En als ik nu lees wat roken allemaal veroorzaakt heb ik nog meer moed om vol te houden. 
Bedankt voor alle informatie, ik kom zeker nog vaak terug naar deze forum.
Groetjes,
Vanessa

----------


## vandenberg1124

bedankt voor deze goede post

----------


## seok

Hoi,

interessante artikel heel gedetailleerd en breedvoerig behandeld. Ik ben zelf geen roker, bewuste keus. En raad het niemand aan. Ja meeroken is wel iets dat ik vaker last van heb, ik ben een kalmmens dus ben niet gauw geneigd iemand te zeggen aub stoppen met roken het hindert. Ik vermijd het liever. Want ja vermijden is beter dan genezen.

----------


## Robert44

Hoi ik rook helaas ook al lang en heb moeite met stoppen .
Mijn gezin vind het heel onprettig als ik thuis rook en daarom heb ik vorige maand een luchtreiniger aangeschaft bij proairtech.nl en sindsdien heb ik veel meer energie en hoest ik niet meer bovendien is de geur in huis nagenoeg verdwenen . Nooit verwacht dat een luchtreiniger zo effectief was . Gr Robert

----------

